# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Making Stuff > How-to Tutorials Only >  Crashcarta Wrap Knife - WIP

## crashdive123

The newest knife I'm working on will have a brightly colored (hopefully) Crashcarta wrap around a hidden tang with a brass finger guard and brass butt cap.

The basic shape is cut out with an angle grinder.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

The pommel end is shaped to receive the butt cap

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

My high tech band saw is used to cut the brass.  The band saw is a portable that I picked up at a flea market.  I normally use it as pictured, with the handle clamped in a vise.  I still need to replace the guide arm with a flat table (small), but it works.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

The hollow grind has been completed.  The holes have been drilled in the brass, and the filing on the finger guard hole has been completed.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Although not really necessary for this type of finger guard, I am going to pin and silver solder it just to make it more secure.  Here the hole is drilled to fit a 1/8" brass rod.  The butt cap will be secured by peening the end of the tang and silver soldering.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Here the knife is drilled (carbide bit) to receive the brass rod for the finger guard.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Tomorrow is heat treat (and maybe temper) day.

----------


## Winter

Wow Crash, pinning that guard is massive overkill. Carta wrap and a peened butcap is solid as a rock.

Looking good. I love your simple blade shapes. Just looks like it'll work.

----------


## crashdive123

Yeah - I know it's over kill.  I just don't want any parts to ever come loose - besides - I need the practice.

----------


## BornthatWay

Hey Crash that knife sounds familiar should I recognize it?

----------


## RangerJoe

that looks like a very useful blade shape.

----------


## woodsman86

Looking great, can't wait to see the finished product.

----------


## crashdive123

Finished the heat treat (1525 degrees) and the tempering (450 degrees for 2 hours X 2) last night.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

The guard is pinned and silver soldered.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Butt cap is peened in place.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Looking good! Thanks for adding heat treat pic! What steel is it? or do you know?

----------


## Skinner

Looking Real Good ,Keep It Up and Show Us How your Doing the Micarta Wrap .Looks Like Something New to Try

----------


## FVR

WOW!  That looks to be a great knife.

----------


## crashdive123

> Looking good! Thanks for adding heat treat pic! What steel is it? or do you know?


3/16" thick, 1-1/2" wide 1095.

----------


## crashdive123

> Looking Real Good ,Keep It Up and Show Us How your Doing the Micarta Wrap .Looks Like Something New to Try


Will do....

----------


## welderguy

Nice looking knife so far, looking forward to seeing it finished.

----------


## crashdive123

Should get to the handle wrap tomorrow.  As you can see from the materials, it should be a knife that won't get lost.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## rwc1969

Lookin' good!

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Crash, I started on the Kukri sheath tonight..In contrast it is gatorhide and pig skin.....

----------


## crashdive123

Did the wrap early this morning.  (very messy)  I did a vid of it as well - I'll put that up later. The shaping process will start late this afternoon.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Winter

Wow, that is messy. With all those colors, can we call it the San Fran Survival Knife?

----------


## crashdive123

> Wow, that is messy. With all those colors, can we call it the San Fran Survival Knife?


Walt Disney after a drinking binge.

----------


## crashdive123

I just spent a couple of hours shaping and sanding.  I got a little too aggressive in one spot though.  The nice thing about making things - when you screw up you have a pretty good idea (most of the time) on how to fix it.  I had to wrap and tape a small area - should be ready for sanding later.  One good thing about temps in the upper 90's is that your fiberglass resin sets up quick.  Of course - one bad thing about temps in the upper 90's is that your fiberglass resin sets up quick.

----------


## crashdive123

I still need to do a little detail work, etch a name on it and make some pants - but here it is, along with a vid on wrapping the knife.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Sarge47

That takes me back...to the '60s man!  Gee, just in time for my '64th birthday 10 days from now...hint, hint, nudge, nudge!   :Yes:

----------


## Winter

Trippy Crash. That's a solid knife.

----------


## BornthatWay

Sorry Sarge it is all MINE!!!!!!  Don't you think he has done a terrific job on that knife.  I am so proud of what he has done.  All I have to say is you tell him what you want and he will bend over backwards to make you the knife you describe.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Thanks Crash! Made me feel a little bit better about shapin' .25" aluminum tonight....I got interrupted by a special needs horse. Moved him to his own..pasture...yeah simple as it sounds it meant cutting that pasture and and getting 40 gallons of water a long way from the source. Thanks for posting the Diney Pink!~ Made me feel better.

----------


## FVR

AWSOME!!!!!!!!   Always wondered how to do that.  Boy you have fast hands.

----------


## crashdive123

Finished up the pants and etching today.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## BENESSE

God, that's a handsome knife!
I love _everything_ about it including the sleeve.

----------


## BornthatWay

Crash you have outdone yourself with this knife.  I really like everything you have done and will be thrilled with it. You truly have a gift for knife making.

----------


## BENESSE

Obviously, the cats have good taste.

----------

